# Spiderman lizard



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I hope this doesn't lead to a rise in abandoned lizards
Demand for 'Spiderman' lizard soars due to uncanny resemblance to Marvel comic hero | Mail Online


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

probably will, People always rush into getting animals for stupid reasons, im waiting to adopt some unwanted guinea pigs because of the new disney film!!They are very striking though, ill have to get a rescue or two when they all get dumped.


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

its so sad that people have to buy something that likes spider man


----------

